# Australian jobseeker



## Ozfarang (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi there,

I've been in Bangkok, Thailand around 5 months now and moved here with my Thai wife from Sydney, Australia so I have a non-immigrant O Visa.

In Australia I was a business development executive for Telstra. For those not from Australia it's the largest telecommunications company in Australia.

Some of the accounts I managed were APP corporation, Phillips electronics and Hamilton Island.

I'm 25 years old and climbed the ladder to get where I was from the age of 18, starting as a salesperson then store manager to corporate customer technical liaison to business development executive.

I do not have a bachelors degree but have studied advertising and accounting at NSW TAFE.

I'm a hard worker, Innovative and reliable. If anyone has a job that I could suit please don't hesitate to PM me and I can send you more details.

Thanks for reading.


Kind regards,

Matthew Davis


----------

